# Show of hands..



## Basement Bettas

So who all has fish they will be sending to the fall shows coming up?? Will it be your first show?

Any questions if it is.... ?


----------



## inareverie85

I will most likely be showing next season, but I'd love to read about everyone's fish and see their questions answered. 

*subscribed*


----------



## Mo

I will be sending fish to the spring shows, that's when my best fish will be ready.


----------



## PitGurl

Well I was going to show this fall but since my HMPK's are mutants I guess I'll skip. I'm planning on spawning my HM pair from Karen. The male is the guy in my avatar and the female is a steel/maroon who placed 3rd in her class at the convention.


----------



## Basement Bettas

PitGurl said:


> Well I was going to show this fall but since my HMPK's are mutants I guess I'll skip. I'm planning on spawning my HM pair from Karen. The male is the guy in my avatar and the female is a steel/maroon who placed 3rd in her class at the convention.


Should have some very nice fish come spring.. good luck.


----------



## Coppermoon

I am!!! Hoping to move up into the top 10 this year


----------



## Mo

I want to move to top 20 by the end of the season!!!


----------



## Basement Bettas

Coppermoon said:


> I am!!! Hoping to move up into the top 10 this year


Ya beat me and my gjrls were super nice. Got the genetics to do it! Especially with your earthworms..loll


----------



## Coppermoon

Basement Bettas said:


> Ya beat me and my gjrls were super nice. Got the genetics to do it! Especially with your earthworms..loll


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll be looking forward to seeing the results of the fall show.


----------



## dramaqueen

How many of you showing are from the great state of Texas? Lol


----------



## Mo

Me


----------



## dramaqueen

This time next year hopefully I'll be living in Texas.


----------



## Basement Bettas

dramaqueen said:


> This time next year hopefully I'll be living in Texas.


Where you gonna land?


----------



## Mo

Killeen she said earlier


----------



## tpocicat

I want to, but darn it! My prettiest male broke a ray! Don't know how he did it, but there you are.


----------



## Coppermoon

Me! Midlothian, Ellis County!!!


----------



## Junglist

I have a Question: Do you have to be in any club chapters in order to send fish to any shows?


----------



## Mo

No. You don't even have to be an IBC member, but after 2 years I think you have to join the IBC. Well 2 seasons


----------



## Junglist

I'm still debating on whether to show or not this up coming show, I just joined IBC few weeks ago and studied the qualifications but I'm a bit nervous. Is anyone going to show this up coming event? What Division class are you competing?


----------



## tpocicat

I would start in the beginner's class just to get my feet wet so to speak.


----------



## Martinismommy

I'm sending a few to the Calif show this weekend and after that I'm going to sit back and watch what all of you guys do )


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait to see how everyone does.


----------



## indianabetta

Just dropped mine off at the post office, its going to be my first show, I dont know if my fish are going to be big enough, they may get disqualified


----------



## dramaqueen

You sent some fish to the show? Yay! Good luck!


----------



## Junglist

I was going to send a few to the show but I got cold feet hehe I've been working too many OT I just got tired and didn't send it. But I'm planning to send some for the spring show and attend CBS show next year in person =]


----------



## cjz96

This is going to sound extremely sophomoric, but what if your betta bites it's tail or something? Does it disqualify you? Do they take care of your betta there? Sorry, epic newbie questions. lol. I was thinking about joining but I am very apprehensive about it. I'm just not sure how this who process goes.


----------



## EvilVOG

Sent some fish off and they arrived today for my first show.


----------



## Coppermoon

cjz96 said:


> This is going to sound extremely sophomoric, but what if your betta bites it's tail or something? Does it disqualify you? Do they take care of your betta there? Sorry, epic newbie questions. lol. I was thinking about joining but I am very apprehensive about it. I'm just not sure how this who process goes.


IF damage happens during shipping, it is a minor fault. Most judges carry a magnifying glass to look at damage and if it is an old injury (broken rays and shows new growth), then they are sorta DQ...hard to explain...


----------



## tpocicat

Best of luck at the show! 
I wanted to send some, but my best male somehow broke a ray which would only get him disqualified. Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## MoonShadow

Good luck to all who will be showing this season! I will follow the shows and try to keep up with how everyones doing!! Wish I could show, but it's not in the cards right now!


----------



## tpocicat

I hope to have some show worthy bettas soon. I had one, and he broke a ray!! I have a couple of females I might show...


----------

